# Yellow Jacket Deterrent?



## scrapiron (Jul 23, 2011)

My hive is going through some hygenic cleansing of the hive, and throwing around a half dozen larvae out the front door daily. Just enough to attract large amounts of pesky yellow jackets. It is to the point I cant even stop near the hive to watch pollen coming in. They are so aggressive. 

Is there anything I can safely apply to the ground to discourage them? Any other ideas?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The yellow jackets are trying to rob the hive of it's honey for the most part.
Give them some thing else. I usally use milk jugs half full of a mix of dish soap from the dollar store and water. Drill a 3/8 inch hole near the lid, remove the lid and fill with jelly or jam set near the hives. I like mine right on top. the yellow jackets go in the jug to get the jam and can't find the way out, tire and drown in the water with the tention released by the dish soap.
Water bottles work too.

 Al


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Wouldn't this trap the honey bees as well? Very interesting...

Ooops.... AverageJo here. Didn't realize DH was still logged in.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

For the most part honey bees are foragers unlike the yellow jackets that are scavangers. 

 Al


----------



## scrapiron (Jul 23, 2011)

I have several disposable Yellow Jacket traps around the yard. The kind from Home Depot. They are great for YJ's and flys. So far, I have never seen a Honey Bee in them. 

I was looking for something more location specific. The only idea I came up with is crushing up a moth ball and sprinkling the powder on the ground below the hive entrance. Didnt work! The YJ's dont seem to mind it. My hive is 2 feet off the ground, so there is a decent vapor barrier. My girls are buisness as usual. 

I kinda think it a lost cause. I love to watch the pollen train now that we FINALLY got a little rain.... But I'll be dang if I am going to put on a Tyvec Suit just to sit out there!!! The YJ's attack you at the the Honey Bee hive??? Go figure.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

There are several other homemade yellow jacket traps on the internet if you do a search. Two of them are liver and fish handing over adish pan ofsoapy water. The yellowjackets bite off more than they can carry fall in the water and drown.

 Al


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 1, 2011)

Actually, the remaining hives haven't any yellow jacket problems. I often watch them try to enter the hive but most times multiple guards attack it. 

Also think it is a good thing the jackets haul off the discarded larvae, and now, the kicked out drones. Better they take what might draw a skunk or something.


----------

